# New Progressive program not any good ($$$)



## rlb28 (Feb 16, 2015)

I didn't know much about any Livery insurance program, and then I saw that Progressive has rolled out a new program last week. As an agent I thought it would be a good way to drum up some customers. I checked out this site and Twitter, but the comments and thoughts on this subject are all over the place. For some reason Progressive won't let an agent quote it directly through the computer (you have to call in the quote). I called in a "dummy" quote this morning and here are the results:

Male, 34 years old with a 2007 Saturn Vue and a clean driving record
Full coverage w/$1,000 deductibles = $8,073 for 12 months
Liability only w/ 30/60/25 limits = $7,464 for 12 months

Obviously, they don't want to sell too many of these policies. Typically, Progressive is "progressive" in their thinking and when they roll out a product it's done with thought and is usually really good. They are marketing this toward the Uber and Lyft drivers, here is the piece I got:

*Quote Uber and Lyft with us!*
You can write ridesharing risks (those who drive for Transportation Network Companies such as UberX and Lyft) in our Commercial Auto For-Hire Livery program. These companies use mobile apps, text messages and the web to connect fare paying passengers with drivers to provide transportation.

Depending on the insurance requirements of the TNC, state or municipality, rideshare drivers may or may not need commercial insurance. Please note that we do not accept ridesharing risks in our Personal Auto program.

*Our For-Hire Livery program is available to agents in 21 states: *

Arizona
Colorado
Idaho
Indiana
Iowa 
Kansas
Kentucky Maine
Missouri
Nebraska 
New Hampshire
Ohio
Oklahoma
South Carolina
South Dakota 
Tennessee
Texas
Utah
Vermont
Wisconsin
Wyoming

I wish you guys luck with the insurance problem. It looks like Progressive won't be much help.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

rlb28 said:


> I didn't know much about any Livery insurance program, and then I saw that Progressive has rolled out a new program last week. As an agent I thought it would be a good way to drum up some customers. I checked out this site and Twitter, but the comments and thoughts on this subject are all over the place. For some reason Progressive won't let an agent quote it directly through the computer (you have to call in the quote). I called in a "dummy" quote this morning and here are the results:
> 
> Male, 34 years old with a 2007 Saturn Vue and a clean driving record
> Full coverage w/$1,000 deductibles = $8,073 for 12 months
> ...


Way too much $$


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> Way too much $$


POST # 2 /UberOnSD : +1


----------



## KrazyKlownz (Mar 22, 2015)

Go figure. The major cities are not available.


----------



## kuber10 (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm in Pennsylvania where they (Progressive) just rolled out a hybrid commercial policy for Lyft drivers. It covers Uber driving too, buy you have to be a Lyft driver to get the policy. They quoted me a 100/300/50 policy with a $500 deductible at $1178 for 6 months. Thats about 2.5x more than I pay now, but may be doable. They'll knock off $164 if paid in full rather than making payments. I could also get a lesser policy and pay less, but that quote is already a little less coverage than my current 100/300/100 policy. I signed up for Lyft for the sole purpose of getting this coverage. I'll primarily drive for Uber, but pick up a Lyft ride or two each month to be in good standing for the Progressive policy. Currently, if my insurance found out that I drive for Uber, or I got into an accident with Uber's crappy coverage of me and my car, I'd be thoroughly screwed. I was surprised how little my Lyft mentor knew about their insurance coverage should an accident occur. Lyft is even worse than Uber, because their commercial policy has a $2500 deductible compared to Uber's $1000. If your personal policy does cover you (but it doesn't), then you pay that deductible too. It is very important to know your coverage. If you only have a personal policy and drive for a ride-share, you are taking huge risks. Does your insurance provider know you are driving for a ride-share?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

kuber10, sounds reasonable in terms of moolah.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

I have Progressive Commercial Insurance (Livery) in Texas ... more expensive than I'd like, but I have $500K everything ... and paying less than $5K/year


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah, my quote from Progressive was only $4,700. They were calling it a "hybrid" policy, but it's not. It was full commercial insurance. 
We need someone to say we have collision insurance during period 1. (app on, no customers). I don't see how that is any different than someone driving around looking for help wanted signs. Both are job seekers, but only the latter will be covered. I think I agree with Uber that personal policies should cover that...or at a marginal boost only.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Yeah, my quote from Progressive was only $4,700. They were calling it a "hybrid" policy, but it's not. It was full commercial insurance.
> We need someone to say we have collision insurance during period 1. (app on, no customers). I don't see how that is any different than someone driving around looking for help wanted signs. Both are job seekers, but only the latter will be covered. I think I agree with Uber that personal policies should cover that...or at a marginal boost only.


Who in this day and age drives around looking for help wanted signs?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Who in this day and age drives around looking for help wanted signs?


That's one of the silliest analogies I've read lately. I think he should start his own insurance company and provide coverage to all those people driving around to the beat of a phone app. Since there is no risk, think how wealthy he'll become


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> That's one of the silliest analogies I've read lately. I think he should start his own insurance company and provide coverage to all those people driving around to the beat of a phone app. Since there is no risk, think how wealthy he'll become


A good buzz phrase would be "hope for the best".


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Lidman said:


> A good buzz phrase would be "hope for the best".


POST # 11 /Lidman : Bison would
settle for the buzz: Hell,
it is SATURDAY NIGHT, ALREADY!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Even if people did do it, or ever even did it much, it sounds kind of like distracted driving to me. I have seen this driving around looking for help wanted sign idea posted several times. It is always followed by what the insurance companies should do....... Here is what they should do: They need to cover phase one for a couple extra bucks and then get the **** out of my way.

If I'm an insurance company and have been following the rideshare industry as it unfolds, I've got to know that these drivers haven't been exactly forthcoming with respect to their activity. Their has been so much effort to obfuscate exactly what it is they have been doing. That behavior is well known and it implies its own kind of risk. 

Why would an industry expect to another industry to bend over backwards to work with them when up until the present moment, the industry in need has been out ****ing them? It makes no sense. From what I can tell, the insurance industry has been rather even handed for the most part. 4600 is a lot, but it sure as shit isn't taxi insurance, it does seem to suggest the car isn't going to be driven as much.

The insurance isn't astronomical, it simple isn't figured in to Uber's Algebra. That's about it. That and the fact that clearly this is ever becoming a very casual kind of activity, a part of the shadow economy. The cost of insurance should in fact weed a bit of the weekend duffers out of the picture. This is not a good direction to be heading. It simply isn't


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

rlb28 said:


> I didn't know much about any Livery insurance program, and then I saw that Progressive has rolled out a new program last week. As an agent I thought it would be a good way to drum up some customers. I checked out this site and Twitter, but the comments and thoughts on this subject are all over the place. For some reason Progressive won't let an agent quote it directly through the computer (you have to call in the quote). I called in a "dummy" quote this morning and here are the results:
> 
> Male, 34 years old with a 2007 Saturn Vue and a clean driving record
> Full coverage w/$1,000 deductibles = $8,073 for 12 months
> ...


Thanks for dropping by. It's good that we have a insider from the insurance industry contributing.

I'm from OZ so I'm just saying that all my American friends here would be very happy if you kept us all informed if new products or deals come on that are available for UBERX and Lyft drivers.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Even if people did do it, or ever even did it much, it sounds kind of like distracted driving to me. I have seen this driving around looking for help wanted sign idea posted several times. It is always followed by what the insurance companies should do....... Here is what they should do: They need to cover phase one for a couple extra bucks and then get the **** out of my way.
> 
> If I'm an insurance company and have been following the rideshare industry as it unfolds, I've got to know that these drivers haven't been exactly forthcoming with respect to their activity. Their has been so much effort to obfuscate exactly what it is they have been doing. That behavior is well known and it implies its own kind of risk.
> 
> ...


Like you say $4600 isnt that much. Amortised over 45 weeks its another $102.00 per week. If a driver is doing 100 jobs a week comes close to that $1.00 SRFee that is worth jack shit to the drivers of UBERX cars.

If UBER were sincere about caring about their drivers (why did I even say that? That's so ****ing naive), Uber would redirect that $1.00 SRF to the drivers that show they are carrying their own insurance.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Like you say $4600 isnt that much. Amortised over 45 weeks its another $102.00 per week. If a driver is doing 100 jobs a week comes close to that $1.00 SRFee that is worth jack shit to the drivers of UBERX cars.
> 
> If UBER were sincere about caring about their drivers (why did I even say that? That's so ****ing naive), Uber would redirect that $1.00 SRF to the drivers that show they are carrying their own insurance.


My theory is that that Uber would prefer drivers not have real world full time insurance. With their drivers exposed to risk, working from the shadows- and that is the case, they are easier for Uber to manipulate. That is my assumption as of today. A driver who goes out and figures out how to swing $4600 worth of commercial insurance is a beast of another kind and not the kind of driver Travis is accustomed to jerking around.

If a driver can take on real insurance, a driver can think about finding other, real work and work that is on better terms is my thought. Uber doesn't want that. They want drivers content with little and runing under any given towns radar afraid of local regulation. It's about control.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

QUOtoHuberis, post: 288461, member: 10849"]My theory is that that Uber would prefer drivers not have real world full time insurance. With their drivers exposed to risk, working from the shadows- and that is the case, they are easier for Uber to manipulate. That is my assumption as of today. A driver who goes out and figures out how to swing $4600 worth of commercial insurance is a beast of another kind and not the kind of driver Travis is accustomed to jerking around.

If a driver can take on real insurance, a driver can think about finding other, real work and work that is on better terms is my thought. Uber doesn't want that. They want drivers content with little and runing under any given towns radar afraid of local regulation. It's about control.[/QUOTE]

Wow! Go to the top! I didn't see that angle at all.

You are totally right. Within months drivers with their own insurance will branch out and cultivate their own hirings just like Private Hire operators do.

the smarter drivers will poach The very best UBER riders who get sick of the lottery of drivers UBER sends. These Riders will pay more and really like the idea of their "own private driver" That Uber promises but never delivers.

Huberis ...maybe Uber should hire you to work strategy for them!. But you would feel dirty and could never live with yourself right?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2015)

kuber10 said:


> I'm in Pennsylvania where they (Progressive) just rolled out a hybrid commercial policy for Lyft drivers. It covers Uber driving too, buy you have to be a Lyft driver to get the policy. They quoted me a 100/300/50 policy with a $500 deductible at $1178 for 6 months. Thats about 2.5x more than I pay now, but may be doable. They'll knock off $164 if paid in full rather than making payments. I could also get a lesser policy and pay less, but that quote is already a little less coverage than my current 100/300/100 policy. I signed up for Lyft for the sole purpose of getting this coverage. I'll primarily drive for Uber, but pick up a Lyft ride or two each month to be in good standing for the Progressive policy. Currently, if my insurance found out that I drive for Uber, or I got into an accident with Uber's crappy coverage of me and my car, I'd be thoroughly screwed. I was surprised how little my Lyft mentor knew about their insurance coverage should an accident occur. Lyft is even worse than Uber, because their commercial policy has a $2500 deductible compared to Uber's $1000. If your personal policy does cover you (but it doesn't), then you pay that deductible too. It is very important to know your coverage. If you only have a personal policy and drive for a ride-share, you are taking huge risks. Does your insurance provider know you are driving for a ride-share?


Ill have to check in to Progressive, thanks for the tip.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

They would also be gaining our personal insurance business. Estimated 100k(?) new customers


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Who in this day and age drives around looking for help wanted signs?


For 12 hours a day!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> They would also be gaining our personal insurance business. Estimated 100k(?) new customers


They already have your personal insurance business. None of these people are lacking in personal coverage. The added risk is more than rideshare drivers are willing to recognize.


----------

